# Harrisburg PA to State College PA



## RailFanLNK

My stepdaughter may be traveling from LNK (Lincoln NE) to HAR (Harrisburg PA) then onward to Penn State U. We plan on putting her on the CZ-CL-Pennsylvanian. She will get off in HAR. Is there any bus service or transportation from HAR to College Station? If not, is the station near a rental car company and do they have taxi's in HAR if she needs to rent a car? Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler

I don't know the answer, but I think you meant to say "State College" when you said "College Station". If I'm not mistaken (it happens once a decade or so :giggle: ), College Station is where Texas A&M is located.


----------



## chakk

Fullington Trailways offers transportation between the Penn State campus and several cities in Pennsylvania, including Harrisburg. View schedules and prices at their website at http://www.fullingtontours.com/FLT/PageInfo/Trailways.aspx


----------



## Blackwolf

From what it looks like, the Fullington bus to Penn State used the Greyhound station, which is right out front of the Harrisburg Amtrak station. Walk just a few feet from the train to the bus. Buses leave daily to State College at 1:55 PM and 7:30 PM.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I also recommend Fullington Trailways. They have reliable equipment and good safety.


----------



## Carolyn Jane

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I also recommend Fullington Trailways. They have reliable equipment and good safety.


I would bet that Fullington also picks up in Lewistown, which is much closer to State College than Harrisburg, 30 miles as opposed to 90.. I grew up in State College and went to school in NYC...Used the train to Lewistown many times. The Pennsylvanian stops in Lewistown.

In checking fullinbgton, I don't see a run from Lewistown, but I did find this service:

http://nittanyexpress.com/services

Fullington does have an office in Lewistown:

http://www.fullingtontours.com/FLT/PageInfo/ticketoffices.aspx

CJ


----------



## railiner

Another option is Greyhound Lines...

http://extranet.greyhound.com/Revsup/schedules/pdf/190.pdf

There is a good connection, although tight, to or from the West on Amtrak at Tyrone....

BTW, Fullington schedules do show a stop at Lewistown, as does GL...

http://www.fullingtontours.com/flt/images/gfxinfoblock/Harrisburg-state_college.pdf and

http://www.fullingtontours.com/flt/images/gfxinfoblock/state_college-harrisburg.pdf


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I didn't realize the Greyhound 190 went through State College. I thought that it went on US Route 22.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I just cheaked some maps. Don't ride to Harrisburg, get off at Tyrone and catch Greyhound 190 to State College. You will have to backtrack if you go to HAR.


----------



## RailFanLNK

Thanks so much everyone. My stepdaughter may be taking this trip to see if she wants to do graduate work at PSU. We are looking at the most economical way for her to go RT. I love this website!


----------



## Carolyn Jane

the_traveler said:


> I don't know the answer, but I think you meant to say "State College" when you said "College Station". If I'm not mistaken (it happens once a decade or so :giggle: ), College Station is where Texas A&M is located.



Actually, the town is State College, but the university address is University Park. CJ


----------



## fairviewroad

For someone who's one their own and not familiar with the area, I don't think I'd recommend getting off at rinky-dink small station stops such as

Tyrone or Lewistown. Seriously, if you miss your Greyhound connection in Tyrone, what exactly are you supposed to do?

A faster, potentially cheaper option is to skip the Pennyslvanian altogether. Transfer from the CL to either Greyhound or Megabus in Pittsburgh.

Both services are within a block of the PIT Amtrak station, and their service matches up reasonably well with the CL schedule. You'll be in State

College by the time the Pennsylvanian is rolling through the eastern suburbs of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

fairviewroad said:


> For someone who's one their own and not familiar with the area, I don't think I'd recommend getting off at rinky-dink small station stops such asTyrone or Lewistown. Seriously, if you miss your Greyhound connection in Tyrone, what exactly are you supposed to do?
> 
> A faster, potentially cheaper option is to skip the Pennyslvanian altogether. Transfer from the CL to either Greyhound or Megabus in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Both services are within a block of the PIT Amtrak station, and their service matches up reasonably well with the CL schedule. You'll be in State
> 
> College by the time the Pennsylvanian is rolling through the eastern suburbs of Pittsburgh.


All right, then take the 6:15 run out of PGH (4690), and you'll be in State College by 11:00. Note that these less-congested runs often arrive early.


----------

